# Roadster or coupe?



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it a case of fixed personal preference or have any roadster fanciers been tempted by the coupe or vice versa? Do you see them as two sides of the same coin or two totally different cars? Anyone driven both and found any differences? The Roadster is about 90kg heavier i think.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Fixed personal preference for a coupe myself, although I completely get why people like a roadster, they're just not for me. Any hint of sunshine or warm weather, I prefer to be inside with the AC turned up.

Haven't driven both, but I guess if pushed hard the coupe would handle slightly better.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Had this conversation with Mrs.R today, we'll sort of. We will order her next Mini soon and she could have the convertible, she questioned how often she would put the roof down. I think she would love it but it's her choice, obviously she would have to pay more for the convertible.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I think it is always going to be down to personnel choice at the end of the day. For us it's our third TT roadster. Years ago roadsters used to be noisy and the roofs would take an age to remove and refit. Thy used to creak and rattle. Inside the TTR it's hard to tell it has a soft roof and opening and closing is quick and easy. We feel that we have a car that feels like it has a normal roof and one that can be be opened for those warm days - even in Northumberland. The only downside is that the roof needs a bit extra maintenance to keep clean and free of algae in the winter (especially when kept outside).

I am not sure if this is true but I have heard that the TT was originally designed as a roadster rather than the usual way which is coupe first then just chop the roof off!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

MK1 was better as a coupe imo. I preferred the roadster MK2, and MK3 I'm back to coupe.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I had 4 roadster in my driving life, I love both kind of car but over the personal taste, you should ask yourself if you have the roadster DNA! Because it's not so easy the choice..
Also, another important thing is, how many months you think you are gonna use the top down?!
Normally I keep the car open for about 5/6 months per year and the people staring at you or inside the car doesn't affect my life but everyone is different..

Personal idea, I always prefer coupe version on cars with high power, I always think that the car frame it's not stiffer than the roadster


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Had this conversation with Mrs.R today, we'll sort of. We will order her next Mini soon and she could have the convertible, she questioned how often she would put the roof down. I think she would love it but it's her choice, obviously she would have to pay more for the convertible.


Wife's on her second Mini convertible. Not a patch on the TT and that folding roof is noisy and slow and impairs rear vision when it's down. Also the boot is very small.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

This is my 4th TT and 3rd Roadster in 10 or so years. 1st was a Quattro Coupe, 2nd was a 2.0tfsi roadster, 3rd TTS Roadster, 4th TTS Roadster.

I think choice depends on if you have a family to run around but then there's no rear room in a Coupe and as Manu said your DNA.

My wife and I are both huge fans of top down motoring and evrytime I read about "only a couple of sunny or dry days a year" I think COBBLERS. There's hardly a time we go out without the roof down and for decent journeys too ie 30-60 miles. We've had the roof down at 2C for a 45 mile drive and years ago I've scraped frost off the insrtuments and seats before setting off.

My wife has a Cooper S convertible and again the roof is always open if not down. When I used to have big saloon cars with a sun roof, it was always open or back.

It's down to the owner's preference. I do know people that have bought soft top cars or cabriolets for the thrill of topless motoring but in rality would rather have the aircon on in the summer and the heater nearly all the rest of the year.

Anyway, each to their own and all that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This roadster is my first convertible of any kind. Loving the open top experience and have had the roof down most of the time. Still intend to go topless on decent days in winter too. Got the Open top driving pack with that in mind.
Looked at loads of reviews and videos of the TT roadster. All were impressed by the lack of scuttle shake and rattles in the TT and TBH I've found it to be rock solid.
Also must be one of the best roof mechanisms around - 10 seconds of quiet, no drama operation, even at 30 mph. Obviously the boot in the coupe is much bigger, especially with the seats down but the roadster's boot is still practical.
Loved my Mk2 coupe and thought it was a lovely place to be but love the roadster even more. 
Still feel a bit self-conscious though sometimes with the roof down.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

moro anis said:


> This is my 4th TT and 3rd Roadster in 10 or so years. 1st was a Quattro Coupe, 2nd was a 2.0tfsi roadster, 3rd TTS Roadster, 4th TTS Roadster.
> 
> I think choice depends on if you have a family to run around but then there's no rear room in a Coupe and as Manu said your DNA.
> 
> ...


I agree entirely with that. I loved my Mark 1 Roadster and always had the roof down except when it rained. I would seriously like another Roadster next time!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Wife's on her second Mini convertible. Not a patch on the TT and that folding roof is noisy and slow and impairs rear vision when it's down. Also the boot is very small.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.[/quote]

To be fair there is £11k difference between them so I would expect the TT to be better in most respects. The mini includes rear camera, which is helpful on a soft top. After nearly 20k miles the Mini is like new, never seen a dealer and no rattles or recalls.

Quality is better on the Audi, build quality is better on the Mini. IMO.


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

My wife bought a roadster. As has been said, it's far from compromised - certainly not like soft tops of old.

We have other cars so the TT gets used for high days and holidays. We also have a garage to store it in - keeping the roof from the worst of the weather.

We drove the TT to Verona for a four day trip. 156mph with the roof up. No noises, rattles or issue. Camping gear in the boot. What more could you want?

All that said, as an everyday car, I may have preferred the coupe.......


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd buy the Roadster in a flash if it had an electric tin top!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I decided to get my roadster after taking early retirement last year with the idea of going out cruising with the roof down with all my free time I now have.  
As the kids are long gone 2 seats is just fine for me and the missus.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I went coupe as:

a) I think it is way better looking and it's more practical (obviously)
b) Having owned a couple of Boxters, I always found I didn't have the hood down that often; personally I think you look and feel a total tit driving around in the winter or the pouring rain with the top down and I don't like to feel like a fried egg on a hot summers day. 
c) Roadsters do make more sense as a second car, but if it's your daily driver, nope, coupe every time.
d) I'd buy a Boxster if I wanted a Roadster again - especially given how good the latest version is (I drove one a few months ago...)
e) Finally, well, it is often said and I don't subscribe to it BTW - but it seems most of the World does - Audi TT Roadsters do come across as awfully, 'girlie'. I've never been inclined to buy one. Even when given one as a loaner I would ask if they had something else. The coupe, in the mk3 guise, has finally lost that stigma of being, sorry, I'm going to say it, a hairdressers car [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Audi TT Roadsters do come across as awfully, 'girlie'. I've never been inclined to buy one. Even when given one as a loaner I would ask if they had something else. The coupe, in the mk3 guise, has finally lost that stigma of being, sorry, I'm going to say it, a hairdressers car [smiley=bomb.gif]


I'm not concerned by what the ill-informed think. And as for Mr Freud, I think he'd say I had a big knob.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Piker Mark said:


> I went coupe as:
> 
> a) I think it is way better looking and it's more practical (obviously)


With the roof up I'd agree but with the roof down the roadster wins hands down IMO.



Piker Mark said:


> b) Having owned a couple of Boxters, I always found I didn't have the hood down that often; personally I think you look and feel a total tit driving around in the winter or the pouring rain with the top down and I don't like to feel like a fried egg on a hot summers day.


I'd agree about the pouring rain and possibly the depths of winter (I've only had my roadster thru the summer so I'll reserve judgement on that bit). But on a hot summer's day I've found it brilliant and a much nicer place to be than stuck in a tin top.



Piker Mark said:


> e) Finally, well, it is often said and I don't subscribe to it BTW - but it seems most of the World does - Audi TT Roadsters do come across as awfully, 'girlie'. I've never been inclined to buy one. Even when given one as a loaner I would ask if they had something else. The coupe, in the mk3 guise, has finally lost that stigma of being, sorry, I'm going to say it, a hairdressers car [smiley=bomb.gif]


Yeah? Just cos I've got hair dryers built in to the seat backs of my roadster.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The roof is as cosy as any tin top. It seals just as well and has plenty of insulation so no worries there.


----------



## Exminidriver (Feb 1, 2016)

It depends ....

If you are a fan of topless motoring then there is nothing to beat the roadster ....but....

The coupe looks better and has more storage space .

I"m a big soft top fan , having had Spitfires , Tr7's , MX5,s and Mini Convertables I can honestly say nothing for the money beats a TT roadster .

No scuttle shake , little road noise and easy to raise/lower - I really recommend it


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I've driven both in TTS guise. To me there's not a busting difference in feel or dynamics to be honest. 
I didn't drive the roadster top down (I was testing it in lieu of a coupe demo car) and never actually considered it because I'm one of those people that wants four seats in his car.

If I was able to seriously consider a 2 seat sports car I'd be in a Porsche Cayman or an F-type. Sorry Audi!


----------

